# Windows must now restart because the power service terminated unexpectedly



## Oliverk94 (Jan 26, 2010)

Everytime i turn on my computer i use it for a about 5 - 10 minutes and a "Windows must now restart because the power service terminated unexpectedly" windows pops up and 30 seconds later the computer shuts down.


----------



## Oliverk94 (Jan 26, 2010)

Can anyone please help? I really have to fix this problem.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Please post your system specs, To include Make and model System if Big Box, or same info for the following it custom or home built, Mother Board (including Revision number), Processor (Exact Model Number), Ram, Video Card, Hdd(s), Optical Drive(s), Power Supply Manufacturer Model, Wattage and Amperage on the +12V Rails, OS, and any other peripherals installed on the motherboard. If a laptop please post the system model number off the sticker/label on the bottom of the laptop.


----------

